# Free pet Reiki Treatment - Volunteers needed



## Pets At Eez (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I run a animal reiki biz and I am looking for further case studies at the moment.

Would you like a free Reiki treatment for your pet? 
I am looking for pet owners in the Derby / Notts area willing to volunteer an hour of their pets time in the next few weeks.

All that I ask in return is some feedback after the treatment regarding your pets health and well being, noting any change in routine or mood.

I have a website for you to look at if you are interested Pets At Eez - Animal Reiki - Home and a blog Pets At Eez

Thank you for taking the time to read this message.

Kind Regards

E at PetsatEez 

If you are interested please message me for further details.

Thank You!


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Jun 25, 2008)

I've PM'd you.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Such a shame i am so far away otherwise i would of jumped at a chance of this.

XxX


----------



## Pets At Eez (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for getting in touch, I have had a great response and have some volunteers already, much quicker than I thought! I will hopefully be looking for more in the summer:biggrin: Where abouts are you Blackdiamond?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Brilliant healing is wonderful for animals and their owners, good luck :001_smile:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Love to for Joshua's arthritis. I am in Cambridge though, so not much good. Good luck with it though.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Pets At Eez said:


> Thank you for getting in touch, I have had a great response and have some volunteers already, much quicker than I thought! I will hopefully be looking for more in the summer:biggrin: Where abouts are you Blackdiamond?


I'm in Northern Scotland !

XxX


----------



## Cindy's Mum (May 16, 2011)

Oh, Ill pass this onto my sister who lives in Notts.


----------

